

Eating for marathons - maxhs
http://foodia.org/blog/2011/05/eating-for-marathons/

======
mikhuang
"Simple, wholesome, real food—not too much, and consumed at exactly the right
intervals before & after workouts—is the key to boosting athletic
performance."

So what are the right intervals?

~~~
maxhs
The key on race day is to get as much water as your stomach can handle -- one
coach (Benji Durden) recommends about a quart of water 1-2 hours before the
race, and then almost a half bottle every 6 miles or so. That's a lot of water
when you're trying to run 5:30/mile pace!

~~~
neild
Be extremely careful if following this advice. Hyponatremia--dilution of the
blood resulting in low levels of sodium--is a serious concern for marathon
runners. Dehydration during a race won't kill you; hyponatremia might.

Absolutely, positively do _not_ "get as much water as your stomach can
handle". Your stomach can handle enough water to kill you.

~~~
maxhs
Dehydration absolutely can kill you during a race. Ask most (if not all) race
medics and/or first-aid volunteers and they'll tell you dehydration is by far
the bigger issue at marathons.

You took that quote out of context. If you're an elite marathoner trying to
run sub-3:00 pace, then I stand by my comment to get as much water as your
stomach can handle. Hydration is the limiting factor.

------
gablehomes
I play soccer regularly and this insight is helpful. I should start to have a
more analytical view of nutritions and performance from now on.

